# Leaving the hobby



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 6, 2009)

Due to my work, I can no loger handle my mantis breeding at least for now, and certainly hope to come back soon. Any one needs to contact me; please email me

[email protected]


----------



## revmdn (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. Take care.


----------



## pohchunyee (Jul 6, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwww................Sorry!!!!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2009)

Just because you are not going to be keeping mantids doesn't mean you have to quit coming to the site and posting. I hope you stay around even without mantids.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick said:


> Just because you are not going to be keeping mantids doesn't mean you have to quit coming to the site and posting. I hope you stay around even without mantids.


+1 It would be a sad thing to see you leave.


----------



## agent A (Jul 6, 2009)

well we'll be waiting for your return to the hobby.


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 6, 2009)

I certainly understand the issues with time and work, Luke. You will be missed. I wish you the very best and look forward to seeing you again when you are able to resume the hobby.


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jul 6, 2009)

When I consider how my light is spent

Ere half my days in this dark world and wide,

And that one Talent which is death to hide

Lodged with me useless, though my soul more bent

To serve therewith my Maker, and present

My true account, lest He returning chide,

"Doth God exact day-labour, light denied?"

I fondly ask. But Patience, to prevent

That murmur, soon replies, "God doth not need

Either man's work or his own gifts. Who best

Bear his mild yoke, they serve him best. His state

Is kingly: thousands at his bidding speed,

And post o'er land and ocean without rest;

They also serve who only stand and wait."

John Milton


----------



## ismart (Jul 6, 2009)

So sorry to see you leave  . I have enjoyed your pic's and post over these last few years. Please come back soon!


----------



## beckyl92 (Jul 6, 2009)

you'll come back  

(praying mantids are VERY addictive)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 6, 2009)

Take care my brother Luke, may God keep you and those close to your heart!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 6, 2009)

take care and see you around later hopefully  )_


----------



## jacksun (Jul 7, 2009)

Fisherman_Brazil said:


> When I consider how my light is spent Ere half my days in this dark world and wide,
> 
> And that one Talent which is death to hide
> 
> ...


At 5:28 am you leave, and by 10:40 am you are back!!!!!

Sorry to see you go, but it's great to have you back  

Stay in touch, your knowledge and input is appreciated by many.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG, a Milton man! Well, Luke, good luck; look in on us now and then for old time's sake and be cheered by these more optimistic lines from the Blind Poet:

And now the Sun had stretch'd out all the hills,

And now was dropt into the Western bay;

At last he rose, and twitch'd his Mantle blew:

To morrow to fresh Woods, and Pastures new.

"Lycidas" J.M.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 8, 2009)

Please visit anyway...even if you are just taking a break.


----------

